# Tragedy....Basti Drowning :-( :-(



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello All

I came home from work today and went to misting and low and behold I found my female basti, legs up face down in the center of a bromeliad. I was shocked, she was fine only 20 hours ago...

After saying a small good bye and hoping that she may rest in peace I managed to shoot a photo just to show her condition. She was just as round and plump before she passed and it tears me up that she may have been ready to produce eggs :-(. 

Her male counterpart is now a lonely guy in a big tank (he loves to call too :-( ...alot of sad faces I know). My only thought is she chased a fly face first into the plant and couldn't get back out....I have now tipped all my broms at a drastic angle. 

If you have any kind words or even a female counterpart for my guy just hit me up! I hate loosing a frog and I had to share.

Thanks for listening/reading

Robbie



















P.S Heres a Pic of a pretty Azureus I took to lighten the mood


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Bummer dood. My condolences.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. She looks like she was stunning. 

Wonder what caused it? 

Here's hoping that you track down a new female quickly.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry Robbie, she was beautiful. It's hard, but don't beat yourself up over it. This is rare but not unheard of. There is nothing you could have done differently. It's just bad luck, and trust me, luck turns around and swings the other way, too.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I have to wonder if she really drowned in the brom though? From the picture it looks like she was bloated (especially if you look at the legs), which would explain the plumpness. Bloat can be caused by a variety of things, a search might help you out as there really isn't a definite diagnosis to be made... might want to look into it as a precaution in case the male might be in danger too. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I moved this bc/ I agree with Teddy.

I think it was a health related issue - just based on appearances.

Hopefully you'll get better feedback here.

s


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words all!

I too find it strange...But it happened so quickly, I just assumed she was bloated because of the water. I just couldnt believe she was literally face first feet in the air in the center of the brom. I will keep close watch on her take mate.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

That suck man, Im sorry. I just lost 2 pumilio, they arrived dead and it feels awful. I didn't even got a chance to see them alive and watch them grow and hear them calling. Hope you get a new mate for your male tho


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Robzilla56 said:


> Thanks for the kind words all!
> 
> I too find it strange...But it happened so quickly, I just assumed she was bloated because of the water. I just couldnt believe she was literally face first feet in the air in the center of the brom. I will keep close watch on her take mate.


It isn't uncommon to see a frog that was found dead in the water with some level of bloat. The problem is that you can't tell if it was pre or post mortum without a necropsy. 

That is one of the issues with mysterious deaths is that without a necropsy for the most part we're going to have to accept sitting around scratching our heads. 

Ed


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a vent that will bury down into a brom axil filled with water. its amazing how far he can go down into the brom. I cant even tell whens he's all the way in and he'll stay for awhile. so I doubt drownng but its always a possibility


----------

